# Dosage for Fleet phospho-soda?



## Nomie (Mar 22, 2000)

I have decided to go with this for the colonoscopy on Mon but now I have no idea how much to take. I know I have to take it the night before and again in the morning. Also do I take it before or after my clear soup and jello supper?


----------



## vikee (Feb 5, 2000)

Check with the Pharmacist or Doctor's office or Hospital!!Read the label and insert too!I hope someone can answer this for you. I suggest you start a liquid diet now if you have not already>







Vikee


----------



## ibssean (Jul 9, 2001)

Hi NoreenI don't think it matters if you take your first before or after your liquid diet. Weh I had to do it I ate Jello and brooth at 5:00pm, took a gravel at 6:00, and 45ml fleet with water and apple juice, followed by a lemon wedge. Ypu can have clear fluids for the rest of the night I believe, but I think I pretty much stuck to water.Took the second the morning of at 6:00, a coupe of glasses of water. Stop the water 3hours before your arrival at the hospital.For me my prep was a 45ml dose in the evening and a 45 mil does in the moring.


----------



## vikee (Feb 5, 2000)

Noreen, How did things go, or is it next week?


----------



## Maro (Aug 9, 1999)

Noreen: I haven't been on the board for a very long time, and I know you don't know me. But I used to be on all of the time.You were asking about the Fleet Phosphate? If you were, I just had a colonscopy last Wed. and were given instructions from the Dr. My appointment was for 9:00 a.m. in the morning. I had to purchase either 2 1.5 oz. of Fleet Phosopho-Soda, or 1 3 oz. bottle. I had to get the 3 oz. bottle. It was to be divided into two doses. I started my clean out at 12:00 noon. I divided the bottle in half (1/8th of a cup plus 5 tbls.) I drank it down. I didn't mind the taste at all. At 3:00 p.m. I took three little orange pills that they had given me (Ducolax tablets), and at 6:00 p.m. I took the other half of the Fleet Phosopho-soda. They told me to drink at least 2 quarts of clear liquid after you start the test. I know I drank more than that. I ate some jello, but very little else. Be prepared to be in the bathroom most of that time. If you are alone, I would set up the medication, just in case you can't get off the toilet. The prep was not the greatest thing in the world, but not as bad as I was lead to beleive. I am surprised that your Dr. office has not given you instructions on how to go about this. I was given very explicit instructions, on the whole proceedure. The test is a piece of cake compared to other tests I have had. If I were you, I would call your Dr. office and ask for exact instructions for doing this.I took my test on Feb. 14th. Everything turned out fine. I think the unknown is very unnerving to anyone, and some people make it sound worse than it really is. Your piece of mind far outshadows anything else. Good Luck to you.Maro


----------



## Nomie (Mar 22, 2000)

Thanks for the info Maro and thanks for asking Vikee. Test came out fine. The endoscopy however showed some red so she did a biopsy. I'm a little worried about that.


----------



## hyacynth26 (Mar 3, 2002)

Fleet's Phoso has got to be the most vile, dicusting stuff on the face of this entire universe. All preps are bad..I've done them all. Nu Lytely is the best way if you gotta. The last time I prepped, I swore they were really trying to kill me!


----------



## Ruthe (Mar 2, 2002)

I just had a colonoscopy and EGD and used the Fleet's for my prep. It has to be the most VILE tasting liquid known to be ingested anywhere, anytime. I gag now at the memory of drinking it. Plus it caused lesions in my rectum which showed just how irritating this stuff is to our systems. Yuk! I NEVER want to take this stuff again. I would rather go on a liquid/starvation diet to be prepped than try to get this down.


----------



## Greyhaven (Apr 5, 2002)

Fleet IS vile!! It was worse than plain, old enemas (and I thought they were awful).Thanks for the "new" info. Next time I have to get "tortured," I'll try to find it.


----------



## newlearner (Jun 7, 2001)

When I saw my new gastro doctor yesterday and we scheduled a colonoscopy I asked if I had to take that horrible fleet (I gag when I think of it) There is a new alternative now. It's a pill called visicol that you take with alot of water and you don't need the other stuff. Your doctor can give you the exact instructions.


----------

